# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Депрессия может быть полезной?

## Irina

Американские и британские ученые выступили с утверждением о том, что самый опасный возраст с точки зрения депрессивного состояния - 44 года.

В масштабном исследовании принимало участие 2 млн человек из 80 стран мира. Оказалось, что в 44 года депрессия обостряется вне зависимости от пола, семейного положения или уровня дохода.

По сравнению с людьми этого возраста, риск впасть в депрессию минимален у молодежи и пожилых людей.

Выходить из депрессивного состояния, как правило, начинают к 50 годам. Исследователи считают, что само знание о том, что этот возраст опасен с точки зрения возникновения психологического спада, должен помочь людям в борьбе с этим неприятным душевным состоянием.

В то же время, некоторые психиатры утверждают, что депрессия иногда оказывается полезной для человека.

Делая такой вывод, специалисты опираются на то, что люди страдали депрессией еще в каменном веке, однако это психическое расстройство никуда не исчезло в процессе эволюции человека - значит, оно зачем-то может быть нужно.

Как правило, утверждают ученые, депрессивное состояние помогает людям совершить какое-то решительное действие в жизни: разорвать ненужные отношения, сменить надоевшую работу и т.д. Кроме того, пережив депрессию, человек становится более сильным и менее восприимчивым к переживаниям.

Такая позиция специалистов в какой-то степени перекликается с еще одним недавним открытием: оказывается, антидепрессанты обладают не таким эффектом, как мы привыкли думать. Как правило, снятие нервного напряжения после приема таких препаратов связано, скорее, с самовнушением, чем с реальным воздействием на организм.

----------


## Vanya

может быть полезной.. обычно в такие моменты пишут хорошие стихи, музыку и  т.д.

----------


## Irina

Да, в депрессии переосмысливаешь свою жизнь, и это не всегда плохо.

----------


## Asteriks

В депрессии человек не может объективно оценивать происходящее, это раз. С этой точки зрения никакой переоценки, сплошной пессимизм и вероятность принятия неверного решения.
В минуты эмоционального подъёма пишутся всевозможные произведения, а кто сказал, что в минуту депрессии? Похоронный марш написан? Или Лунная соната? Неплохо бы привести примеры таких произведений, мне очень интересно, какое впечатление они производят на окружающих.

----------


## BiZ111

Депрессия - это ужасное состояние. Не путайте его с детской хандрой, разочарованием или сильным унынием (именно в эти минуты и пишутся все те произведения, а не в депрессии). 
Частые депрессии вызывают неприятные уже физические последствия. 
Насчёт искусства. Не знаю, как там Моцарты, да мы и не узнаем, но вот одна хорошая песня [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], лучшая в его музыкальной карьере,  была написана в состоянии уныния, разочарования. 
Ещё пару треков Green Day 2009.

*"Как правило, утверждают ученые, депрессивное состояние помогает людям совершить"*

Да самоубийство или убийство. А ни какие-то там отношения. Говно, а не статья.

----------


## Irina

Из обсуждений той же статьи:  Отечественные врачи согласны, что в словах коллег есть доля истины. Дело в том, что у депрессии есть несколько уровней. Легкие формы этого заболевания, действительно, могут стать стимулом для духовного роста. «Например, многие люди находят отдушину в творчестве, – объяснил «НИ» заведующий лабораторией Института социальной и судебной психиатрии им. Сербского, доктор психологических наук Фарит Сафуанов. – С его помощью страдающий от депрессии может выйти на новый уровень развития и даже открыть в себе таланты, о которых и не подозревал. Недаром больным легкой формой депрессии назначают арт-терапию. Неизвестно, смогли бы многие художники реализоваться, если бы нужда не заставила их обратиться к творчеству».

«В качестве примера можно назвать, например, Ван Гога и Гогена, которые создали свои лучшие произведения, спасаясь от депрессии, – объяснил «НИ» психотерапевт Марк Сандомирский. – Впрочем, расценивать депрессию как благо я бы все же не стал. Она уносила и уносит из жизни огромное количество творческих людей, которые могли бы сделать гораздо больше, оставаясь живыми и здоровыми».

----------


## Irina

*Даже у депрессии есть светлая сторона*
Татьяна Батенёва  Известия.Ру

Американские психиатры выяснили, что депрессия, которую хотя бы раз в жизни переживает каждый человек, полезна для нас.

Врачей давно тревожила загадка депрессии - это состояние характерно для 7% населения, хотя прочие психические расстройства встречаются гораздо реже. Психиатры из Вирджинского университета занялись изучением корней депрессии и выяснили, что она начинается с процесса руминации (от английского ruminate - "жевать жвачку"). Так в психиатрии называют навязчивое "пережевывание" одних и тех же мыслей, негативных впечатлений и т.п. Оказалось, что люди, склонные к руминации, болезненнее реагируют на стресс и чаще заболевают депрессией.

Руминация подавляет умственные способности: ухудшается память, способность к анализу. Прежде это наводило ученых на вывод, что руминация - напрасная трата мыслительной энергии. Но они все же предположили, что у нее есть и какой-то позитивный смысл. Ведь она часто возникает как ответ на серьезный стресс - смерть близкого человека или увольнение с работы. И тогда навязчивые размышления об одном и том же помогают человеку пережить удар (вспомним русскую поговорку "с горем надо переспать").

Основные признаки депрессии - неспособность получать удовольствие, потеря интереса к еде, сексу и общению - также имеют конструктивный смысл. Оказывается, в это время активизируется зона головного мозга, отвечающая за концентрацию внимания. И чем сильнее депрессия, тем активнее эта зона. Таким образом, делают вывод ученые, депрессия облегчает поиск выхода из сложной ситуации. И как только решение найдено, она проходит. Не все психиатры согласны с новой гипотезой. Но, возможно, те, кто переживает депрессию, найдут в ней неожиданную поддержку.

----------


## Demention

> депрессия облегчает поиск выхода из сложной ситуации.


я как-то во время депресси за собой такого не наблюдала. Меня совершенно ничто не интересовала, у меня даже интересов и не было! Внимание концентрировать тоже было не на чем, так как ничто не вызывало интереса.

----------


## Irina

> депрессия облегчает поиск выхода из сложной ситуации.


А вот мне эта фраза полностью соответствует. Самые верные решения я принимаю именно в таком состоянии, потому как многое переосмысливаю в жизни в такое время. А вот принять правильные решения в состоянии душевного подъёма для меня сложно. Когда сам летаешь, не хочется обламывать крылья другим, даже когда это необходимо.

----------

